# Two Alpine 7909's (ebay) - not mine



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a heads up..  
(not mine)

LISTING #1


LISTING #2


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont know much about the 7909, what is it that makes it so good?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alpine's 7909 Nabs 'Best Ever' CD Receiver Award: MotoDash


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Always wanted to try out one of these, I just can't get past the fact that its a pull-out. 

So you're either stuck with bolting it to the chassis from the rear, or pulling out the deck when you get out of car for security.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The used to make a permanent mount kit for them, IIRC.
(Woohoo! Post 666 :devil 

Jay


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

permanent mount kit


----------



## Shazzz (Feb 2, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> Alpine's 7909 Nabs 'Best Ever' CD Receiver Award: MotoDash


The 7909 is definitely one of the top 10 HU's ever manufactured but IMO it lacks the detail and transparency of the 7990


----------

